# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African walking frog

## a10 warthog

I bought an African walking frog from the midwest reptile show in June. I never found out anything about the species so I kinda need help. The setup she is in right now is a medium size kritter keeper with eco earth/moss substrate, some tropical plant, half log hide, fake plant, and a small water dish. Currently the heats been about 80* with 60-70% humidity. My questions are: What to feed her other than crickets and how to heat the cage in winter.

----------


## Autumn

What type of African Walking Frog is it?

----------


## Whistly

A photo would help.

----------


## JeffX

What is the scientific name of the toad?  You could use meal worms, phoenix worms, or waxworms.  Also you could use a heat mat under the tank or on the side.  Some prefer the side wince it does dry up the soil.

----------


## Autumn

Yes, a photo would definitely help. I have information on care for a Red and Black African walking frog (the most common type of AWF) if that is the type you have.

----------


## a10 warthog

Well the container I bought the frog in only said walking frog, i'll get some pictures up.

----------


## a10 warthog

I tried to upload pictures but it wont work so I'll describe it. About the size of a green tree frog and is olive green with black stripes going from head to back with a white belly.

----------


## John Clare

Have a read of this: http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...king-frog.html

----------


## Kurt

> I tried to upload pictures but it wont work so I'll describe it. About the size of a green tree frog and is olive green with black stripes going from head to back with a white belly.


Sounds like _Kassina senegalensis_ and not _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_. Oh and critter keepers are plastic so heating pads should not be attached to them. Get a tank, ten-gallons are cheap enough.

----------


## Autumn

Kurt is right, a ten gallon tank is good size for housing 1 adult. Also, here is a brief description of care for_Kassina senegalensis_ (African Green Running Frog):
The terrarium substrate should be semidry with 1 ¼ -1 5/8 (3-4 cm) of moisture-retaining substrate and kept moist by daily misting (the eco earth/moss that you use should work fine). Hiding places and a water dish are needed, which you have actually already provided  :Smile: . The recommended air temperature is 71.5-82F (22-28C) during the day and 64.5-68F (18-20C) at night. The recommended humidity is about 50-70%.
As Jeffx said, you can feed the frog wax worms, mealworms, and crickets. Vitamin/mineral supplements and gut-loading insects prior to feeding are a must.
The frog also generally runs or walks rather than hops. The adult size of these frogs is 2 inches. If kept under good care, _Kassina senegalensis_ can live up to 6 years or more. Another important thing to know is that these frogs are very communal and seem to do best if kept in pairs.

----------


## a10 warthog

Kurt and frog luver you guys are right it is _Kassina senegalensis.
_

----------

